# Petroleum Engineering



## tono (Nov 11, 2013)

So I am currently a student at a community college and will transfer to a four year university in a year. I will be studying petroleum engineering when I transfer. I was wondering if it will be possible for me to get a job in Mexico, as a petroleum engineer? I am fluent in Spanish, since my parents are actually from Mexico, and my dream is to one day live there, since I have never lived there. I have gone for vacation and I really fell in love with everything about it. Also is there any degree that would make it easier to obtain a job in Mexico? I know maybe this post is way to early, since I still need to actually graduate and earn my degree, but any of your comments would really help. Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mexico is opening up parts of it's oil industry to outside companies for bids. Watch the bidding and apply with whatever company gets the business. I doubt seriously you'd get anywhere applying to Pemex .... the State owned (once) monopoly. Mexico's production levels are going down and they need higher tech to extract it.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There have always been a few foreign companies contracted to Pemex. It would be easier to get a job with them rather than directly with Pemex, but it would be worth a shot to apply with Pemex. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## tono (Nov 11, 2013)

So do you guys think I should stick to petroleum engineering, or would I have an easier time getting a job in Mexico with a different career choice?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Getting any job anywhere just out of school in any profession is not going to be easy. Applying to a Mexican company as a non-Mexican even harder. You also might be earning a third of what you would make with a US company. I would do what you enjoy and are good at and let the job market find you


----------



## tono (Nov 11, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense. Thank you sparks  I was really confused trying to see if maybe I should try and study something else, but I really am interested in petroleum engineering and I was getting myself very stressed about it, but you are right I should just stick to what I like


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No matter what your plans, be sure to get your Mexican citizenship at the nearest Mexican Consulate, while your parents are handy with their documentation and your birth certificates. It will be easy, quick and cheap. Once you have it, they can issue you a Mexican passport. It will make life much easier for you. Buena suerte.


----------

